GitLab integration for Netlify – Netlify - webbuddy
======
riffic
Found this link via Google:

[https://www.netlify.com/blog/2016/07/13/gitlab-
integration-f...](https://www.netlify.com/blog/2016/07/13/gitlab-integration-
for-netlify/)

------
cugrande
?

